# Seneca closed?



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Word has it seneca was closed due to high water. Anybody get to see the lake lately? And any idea if it will be open by the weekend? Have a tourn. Scheduled there sat. If it's not ready, i'm gonna make other plans. Thanks.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

It is shut down, the water is up in the camp grounds in some places and all of the ramps are closed. I doubt that it will be ready for this week end.


----------



## saugeye56 (Apr 7, 2010)

I would plan on making other plans.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i was there last tuesday and wednesday, the lake rose almost 2 feet in 2 days. it rained hard and heavy. the roads were closed and i almost didnt make it out. yea, its flooded


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

It is higher now!! You cant get to the Marina, the campground and the boat ramps are closed. To top it all off they had the spillway shut off yesterday due to all the high water everywhere else.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

http://httpwwwwasyphpb.easyphpbb.com/viewtopic.php?t=1089 

http://httpwwwwasyphpb.easyphpbb.com/viewtopic.php?t=1084


----------



## dillon basser (Feb 1, 2011)

great pictures catfish!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Tourn. Director just sent me an email that it was moved to salt fork..... sooo, anybody been there lately??? Lol

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## FredT (Mar 27, 2011)

Usually in the worst of times you can still lauch at Morning Glory at SF.

I have launched at Leesville where I had to wear hip boots and launch near the parking lot. It was easier than I thought it was gonna be. The cement divider at the ramps was 3 feet under water at the time.

The stuff we do to go fishing.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

On April 10th I put the docks in at my buddies cabin on Seneca. I was down there with EZBite from April 17th through the 20th. From the 10th til the 20th the lake level went up nearly seven feet. With so much extra water, the fish might be harder to find. Same fish, bigger barrel.


----------



## fishinaway (Apr 2, 2011)

seneca was just as high today as it was friday. they are letting water out just too much still coming in. i dont think there is any way to launch a boat.


----------



## negs (May 25, 2010)

can you get to the seneca sportsman club?


----------



## FredT (Mar 27, 2011)

fishinaway said:


> seneca was just as high today as it was friday. they are letting water out just too much still coming in. i dont think there is any way to launch a boat.


Sure there is. Wear hip boots and push it off of the trailer. That is what I do.


----------



## fishinaway (Apr 2, 2011)

FredT said:


> Sure there is. Wear hip boots and push it off of the trailer. That is what I do.


the road to the public boat ramp is closed cant get close to the water there, but you could launch at the marina point campground. you have to drive in some pretty deep water to get to the guernsey count club but i dont know about the other clubs.


----------



## morrison.inc (Jun 8, 2010)

So whats the update? I plan to take the boat down this weekend, are the ramps re-opened yet? How high is the water now? Still over the roads? Im from akron, so i dont wanna drive almost 2 hrs hauling a boat with gas at 4 bucks a gal just to find out i cant even get to our cabin, or that i cant launch at the lake. Thx in advance. Also hows the bite?


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

The lake is still shut off. I was there Saturday fishing the dam and they came and shut the spillway off due to all the high water down stream. With all the rain we are having again it will get worse before it gets better.


----------



## fishinaway (Apr 2, 2011)

you can still get to the lake without driving through high water, and should be able to launch a boat at the marina point campers boat ramp. if you need directions around the water let me know, but i will tell you that if you have a very big boat i would stay home the way around the high water is a very narrow road.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

I would call before I went there. My friend lives in the camp ground all summer and the rangers have told him the lake is closed indefinetly.


----------



## Skimmer (May 9, 2011)

According to the MWCD they still have to blow out almost 3 feet before they will open the public ramp at the dam. http://www.mwcd.org/levels


----------



## fishinaway (Apr 2, 2011)

that is weird. i looked at that website and if you click on seneca lake it says that it has ben evacuated? thats how i read it anyhow, but i can assure you that it hasnt we are not there tonight, but have friends still there and we have not ben asked to leave, but maybe the "parkside" campers have i havent ben over there. carver ask your friend where he camps and let us know would you if he has heard anything. thanks for any info you get


----------



## saugeye56 (Apr 7, 2010)

313 is all now open. The launch ramp is near ready to be re-opened. Wont be long now boys.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

Right now all I know is that the road is open and the lake is on the way down. I don't know how far they can go with it. Have not heard anything else on the camp grounds.


----------



## fishinaway (Apr 2, 2011)

the campground is open, but the boat ramp is still closed. couldnt tell how high the water is on the ramp but it shouldnt be too bad judging from how high the water is around the lake. we are going to get in to fish close to memorial day weekend, and we all know how crazy that is. too crowded for me.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

State route 313 is now open,but the launch ramps are still closed with a barricade across the entrance road.
About another week would be my guess.


----------



## Skimmer (May 9, 2011)

Ramp is now OPEN according to their facebook page.


----------



## fishinaway (Apr 2, 2011)

Skimmer said:


> Ramp is now OPEN according to their facebook page.


yes it is true lake is still a little high but the ramp is open.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

can you guys post a link to Seneca's face book page? cannot find it with a search.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

Things have improved quiute a bit and they are catching some fish. Water is still a little high and you might get your feet wet getting the boat in and out of the water.


----------



## Skimmer (May 9, 2011)

Huntinbull said:


> can you guys post a link to Seneca's face book page? cannot find it with a search.


You bet HB...here ya go http://http://www.facebook.com/pages/Seneca-Lake-Park/100407520007440


----------

